# Lecteur Vidéo



## L_SK (1 Juillet 2013)

Salut ! 

Je suis à la recherche d'un lecteur vidéo ( avec option pour ouvrir une vidéo à partir d'une url comme sur Oplayer , vidéo qui sera sur ma freebox V6 )

Je suis perdu entre Oplayer , Aceplayer , AVplayer , Goodplayer , Gplayer , it's playing etc... bref quel est le meilleur actuellement ( qualité , nombre de choses qu'il lit etc... ) ?


----------



## lineakd (2 Juillet 2013)

@l_sk, nplayer...


----------



## L_SK (2 Juillet 2013)

Hello !

Merci , j'ai testé mais il ne trouve pas le fichier que ça soit en wifi ( ipad ) ou 3G ( iphone ) , y'a un truc particulier à régler ?

ça serait embêtant que ça foire à 2,69&#8364;


----------



## lineakd (2 Juillet 2013)

@l_sk, tu peux accéder à ta freebox en passant par smb, dlna, etc...
Quel forme à ton lien du fichier sur ta box?


----------



## L_SK (2 Juillet 2013)

Oui ça en local ça marche.

http://(IP)/share/iM2lNaQtrVG5N0_h/Nom du fichier , c'est le système de partage depuis la maj 2 de la révolution.

Sur oplayer lite , ça fonctionne en wifi


----------



## lineakd (2 Juillet 2013)

@l_sk, autant pour moi, le partage de fichiers venant de la freebox ne fonctionne pas sur l'application nplayer.
Ça fonctionne avec les applications oplayer, aceplayer mais elles ne décodent pas le ac3 ou le dts (comme nplayer pour le dts), donc problème sur les mkv.
Test effectué sur le réseau 3G de free mobile mais étant à la maison avec une femtocell, le test est peut-être un peu biaiser. :rose:
En passant par une antenne d'orange le chargement est extrêmement lent (je ne suis pas allé au bout).


> Je suis perdu entre Oplayer , Aceplayer , AVplayer , Goodplayer ,  Gplayer , it's playing etc... bref quel est le meilleur actuellement (  qualité , nombre de choses qu'il lit etc... ) ?


Pour le partage à partir de la freebox, je ne sais pas quel est le meilleur lecteur.
Le problème en ce moment pour les fichiers vidéo est les codecs ac3 et dts.


----------



## L_SK (2 Juillet 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh la boulette 

Nplayer a quand même des problèmes de codecs si on veut balancer la piste audio en anglais par exemple , pas de son et ça remarche en français.

ça vient d'où ce retrait du ac3 / dts ? on sait si ça va être réglé dans un autre logiciel ?

Du coup , je vais peut être repartir sur un autre logiciel mais dur de savoir lequel.
Ouais pareil sur antenne Orange , ça foire.


----------



## lineakd (2 Juillet 2013)

> ça vient d'où ce retrait du ac3 / dts ?


@l_sk, comme toujours le prix de la licence.


> on sait si ça va être réglé dans un autre logiciel ?


Certains lecteurs permettent l'ac3 pour le dts, je ne connais pas.


> Du coup , je vais peut être repartir sur un autre logiciel mais dur de savoir lequel.


Oh oui, sur mes idevices, j'ai oplayer, nplayer, aceplayer, buzz player ou encore air vidéo. Alors qu'avant cette histoire, je me servais de buzz player et d'oplayer.
Mais certains utilisateurs ont gardés les anciennes versions de ses lecteurs qui permettent le décodage du ac3 et dts.


----------



## L_SK (25 Juillet 2013)

J'avais zappé de répondre , merci pour ton retour


----------

